# Where to find true tide info for where i want to fish



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

I find offen that after checking the news or paper for tide info and get there at that time that

i have missed it or am way early ?? Why is this ?? When i read a time for the tides, when is

the right time to get there, like if its coming in at 7:30 am , i need to be there at 6:30am right ??


----------



## Slamtastic (Dec 29, 2007)

I have found that there is a five hour adjustment for the table that i find for my area(Pascagoula).If the tablesay 11:00am high tide my actual high tide is6:00am.So if I want to catch the tide moving I would have to be on the water between 4 and 5. You have to study the charts and actually compair to what you actually find.There are other factors such as wind/direction that may also affect tide range.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

There are aprox 16 different tide stations you will find on a Garmin GPS handheld or fixed mount.



This will give you the best data for the area that you want to be in.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

First of all you should remember that at the time of high & low tide there is no water movement or slack tide. The highest water movement comes approx 2 hours past high or low tide. 



Most tide tables are based on points at a pass. The farther inland you go it takes a little longer for the tidal flow to start.



Good luck.


----------



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

WWW.saltwatertides.com It has about 100 or so spots on the Gulf Coast including the Pass and it always seems to be right on. Also has Sunrise/Sunset and moon phases


----------



## SemperFi-sh (Apr 26, 2008)

The tide times are most likely in GMT/Zulu. Make sure you're adjusting for LST (local standard time). I think right now with daylight savings we are GMT -6 or -5. So for instance, 1200 GMT is 0700 LST.


----------

